# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى علم الحاسوب CS >  سلايدات تحليل وتصميم النظم (System analysis)

## أميرة قوس النصر

سلايدات تحليل وتصميم النظم (System analysis)

http://www.4shared.com/file/14188765..._analysis.html

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8): 
THANKS

----------


## Sc®ipt

شكرا اجو بوقتهم لأنه الدكتور برفع الضغط و طلع براسي شجرة و بحس حالي بالمحاضرة مثل الأطرش بالزفة مع اني عايد المادة (اسقطتها الفصل الماضي  :SnipeR (72): )

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مشكورين ياريت اي حد عنده اي سيلايدات لاي مادة يزودنا فيها واله زيل الشكر

----------


## raafatalsaleh

مشكور

----------


## alsahersasaid

مشكور

----------


## فادي الرمضان

مشكورين

----------


## تاهوو

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور عيني

----------


## OMAR AL-SHARARI

شكرا

وسلمت اناملك

----------


## hfaudit

مشكورررررررررررررر

----------


## mohammed jalghoum

شكرا على تعاونكم شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ترانيم عشق

يسلمو

----------


## وزيرة الحب

مشكورررررررررررررره

----------


## mohammed.aau

thannk you  :SnipeR (60):

----------


## مريتعي

شكراااااااااااااااااااا :Bl (13):

----------


## الهويجي

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## heshamali

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## emand1

thanksssss

----------


## مغرد خارج السرب

مشكوووووووووووووور

----------


## محمدالحمايده

مشكور على هذا الموظوع جعله الله في ميزان اعمالكم 
 :SnipeR (18):

----------


## QASIM

شكرا موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## سمير محمد

مششششششششششششششششششششششكور

----------


## العيناء المرضيه

شكراً جزيلاً

----------


## wala'a

thanks :Eh S(15):

----------


## helloall

جزاك الله خير

----------


## شذى الياسمين

اجو بوقتهم ,, حوالي الساعه 2 صباحا !!!!!!!!!!


يسلمو كتيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر ..

----------


## DANA MURAD

thnx

----------


## shatha ali

يسلموووووووا يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## nada alali

يعطيك العافية

----------


## ريما عبيدات

:SnipeR (63): *شكرا جزيلا على السلايدات 
مع الاحترام* 
 :36 1 21[1]:  :36 1 21[1]:  :36 1 21[1]:

----------


## cis_muna

مشكور thanks

----------


## علي المجالي

شكرا لكم على هذا الموقه التعليمي الجميل وشكرا

----------


## qusai ali

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## jaja20_01

اليوم على الساعه9 عندي امتحان التحليل.، يااالله هالماده حلوه بس بدها مدرس مميز.، ومع الاسف بنتفر لهالاشي والله يستر
دعوآآتكم.

----------


## lina89

:SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## Maram CS

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور :SnipeR (27):

----------


## joman

شكررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااا :SnipeR (57):

----------

